# Another bearded dragon question



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

So now that I'm fairly certain Darwin isn't losing any weight and that his laziness is just a natural brumation cycle, should I keep waking him to soak every week or just leave him be? I've read that interrupting the cycle can cause it to extend, so just wondering what other people do. Also, I do have a UTH in the general area where he's been sleeping (since his tank is very close to our wood floor it gets really cold in winter) and I was wondering if the temperature dips below the normal range since my in-laws love blasting the ac 24/7, should I turn that on or just rely on him to move himself to his basking spot?


----------

